# I found out my chicks DNA results this morning!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all as you know I've been waiting for my bearded silkies DNA sexing results because they just annexed us into the city I can't have any roos! I've been a bucket of nerves waiting how to find out how to proceed! Well I found out I bought one male  but TWO FEMALES!! I'm pretty happy and thank God because two out of three is pretty good! What I'm going to do now is just purchase a "hen guarantee" for my last chick and if it turns up male they will send me another free of charge and I can re home it or I can send it back! I'm going this route because I can't wait that long again for DNA results plus it is expensive. But the suspense was the worst! So it look like my little bearded silkies will be on there way soon!!! I'm so excited I can't even begin to tell you!! I wanted to share this with all of you! Finally I know I have two girls and one questionable. Who knows maybe I'll get lucky and get a hen. If not at least I'll have another chance with a free chick!! That's why I'm getting a hen guarantee this time instead of DNA. Well can I please have your prayers that they all arrive healthy and alive! I would just be crushed if I went through all this and they came sick or worse dead!! I don't even want to think of that!! Well you all have been so kind to me I just HAD to share the news! I'm very happy! I'm calling the breeder this morning to find out how to proceed. I'll just have her pick another chick and I'll take my chances with the hen guarantee. I can't believe they are finally finally finally coming! I feel like a little kid I'm so excited!! Well thanks for listening and thanks for being here for me! Most people just don't understand, but you guys do! You all love chickens as much as I do! So you can imagine how happy I am right now! Thanks for being here!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm so HAPPY for you...make sure you let us know how it turns out! We all love pics too! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you! May I ask was it feather or blood sexing? And was the company Zoogen?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

silkie roos don't make much noise
just saying


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I was told it was blood testing. However I won't know the exact lab the sample was sent to until the certificate comes with the chicks. That is a good question and I'll surely let you know. They did the testing fairly reasonably. I believe it was around 20 or so dollars a chick. But it can get expensive when your testing several. The only draw back is it takes around 10 days to find out the results. It seemed forever for me. Ha ha. But I was looking myself and you can request a card and send in your own DNA for bird sexing either feather or blood your choice to vetdnacenter. Com. It costs 19. Dollars and I believe I read results come in one week from them. I might consider this option for my last chick. But I'll let you know the lab the farm used as soon as I received the certificate and know myself.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Even if the roo crowed a little I'd risk getting in trouble from the city, unfortunately my area was just annexed into the city even though across the street it's still county. If I got any complaints I could get in big trouble for having a roo. This is why I had to go through the trouble and cost of DNA testing. I would absolutely love to have a rooster but my neighbors would not. Sadly I must keep the rules or risk loosing all my chickens. I hope this explains a bit better why I did the testing.


----------

